# Kentucky?



## DexterLoxley (Feb 12, 2015)

Is anyone out there from Kentucky?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I sure am


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

No, I'm at Burger King. Can I help?


----------

